# Callaway Epic driver



## J1minezW (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi. Has any other forum member tried the new Epic driver from Callaway?? I have a 2015 XR and thinking of an upgrade and having hit the Epic whilst having a golf lesson, it did impress me. Just not sure +Â£400 is where I should be looking for a new big dog


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 15, 2017)

J1minezW said:



			Hi. Has any other forum member tried the new Epic driver from Callaway?? I have a 2015 XR and thinking of an upgrade and having hit the Epic whilst having a golf lesson, it did impress me. Just not sure +Â£400 is where I should be looking for a new big dog
		
Click to expand...

Great big Bertha 2016 is a better club than the Epic in my opinion get one on eBay for Â£140 ish.


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 16, 2017)

J1minezW said:



			Hi. Has any other forum member tried the new Epic driver from Callaway?? I have a 2015 XR and thinking of an upgrade and having hit the Epic whilst having a golf lesson, it did impress me. Just not sure +Â£400 is where I should be looking for a new big dog
		
Click to expand...


I'm not one to say certain clubs are incredible, and not a huge fan of Callaway.
 but...
I had a fitting session at American Golf last night, the Epic was +20 yards on my current Nike driver and more forgiving!
But only +5 on the new Titleist 917.  M1/M2 similar to Titleist but I didn't get great numbers on it.
However... the Epic had incredible numbers when I thought I'd hit a crap shot!
Hit one high block that went 258yds!
Traded in my old driver on their scheme and ordered an Epic.
I nearly went for the Titleist...

I expected the new tech. to give me +5 yards.  But cannot ignore +10 to +20!
Especially if that forgiving.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2017)

Biggest thing for me with the Epic is the distance you get when you don't hit a good shot..Combine with straighter shots and you're making your bad shots better..
Good hits from the centre are probably comparable to others but I don't hit the middle that often.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 16, 2017)

I recently had a fitting session with the Epic and 917. My current bat is a TM JetSpeed. I liked the 917 but the Epic edged it for me. What I was blown away with with the Epic was how good my bad shots were. Way more forgiving than my current driver. I also gained nearly 40 yards and my average spin rate dropped from 3100 to 2000rpm. Hell of a club.

Next up I will be trying the M1 and M2. They will have to be pretty special for them to displace the Epic.


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 16, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			I recently had a fitting session with the Epic and 917. My current bat is a TM JetSpeed. I liked the 917 but the Epic edged it for me. What I was blown away with with the Epic was how good my bad shots were. Way more forgiving than my current driver. I also gained nearly 40 yards and my average spin rate dropped from 3100 to 2000rpm. Hell of a club.

Next up I will be trying the M1 and M2. They will have to be pretty special for them to displace the Epic.
		
Click to expand...


+40 yards!
Wow... I wouldn't even be testing anything else!

Totes agree - very similar to my findings... which is why I splashed the cash


----------



## hovis (Feb 17, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			I recently had a fitting session with the Epic and 917. My current bat is a TM JetSpeed. I liked the 917 but the Epic edged it for me. What I was blown away with with the Epic was how good my bad shots were. Way more forgiving than my current driver. I also gained nearly 40 yards and my average spin rate dropped from 3100 to 2000rpm. Hell of a club.

Next up I will be trying the M1 and M2. They will have to be pretty special for them to displace the Epic.
		
Click to expand...

40 yards.   i dont think the epic can be '' a hell of a club ''   I'd say your previous driver was "one hell of the wrong club"

your jetspeed driver couldn't be any different characteristic wise compared to the epic.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 17, 2017)

hovis said:



			I'd say your previous driver was "one hell of the wrong club".
		
Click to expand...

I've always struggled with it to be honest. I find it so unforgiving.

My average total distance with my JetSpeed was 205. I was averaging 243 with the Epic. 

However, I am finding it difficult to justify spending over Â£400 on one club!


----------



## hovis (Feb 17, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			I've always struggled with it to be honest. I find it so unforgiving.

My average total distance with my JetSpeed was 205. I was averaging 243 with the Epic. 

However, I am finding it difficult to justify spending over Â£400 on one club!
		
Click to expand...

as already mentioned I'd consider getting your hands on a callaway great big bertha.   I've seen the figures myself and they are almost matched.   there really is almost nothing in it.   you can pick one for for about 150 used and sell it for not far off that if you don't like it.   by then the epic will have fallen in price too.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 17, 2017)

hovis said:



			as already mentioned I'd consider getting your hands on a callaway great big bertha.   I've seen the figures myself and they are almost matched.   there really is almost nothing in it.   you can pick one for for about 150 used and sell it for not far off that if you don't like it.   by then the epic will have fallen in price too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Hovis. Good point. 

I think I saw one at the pro shop the other day. I'll see if I can have a hit with that.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			as already mentioned I'd consider getting your hands on a callaway great big bertha.   I've seen the figures myself and they are almost matched.   there really is almost nothing in it.   you can pick one for for about 150 used and sell it for not far off that if you don't like it.   by then the epic will have fallen in price too.
		
Click to expand...

As a GBB owner, I would 2nd that.  Have had a hit of an Epic but it's no better than my current GBB either on good hits or bad hits.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 20, 2017)

ger147 said:



			As a GBB owner, I would 2nd that.  Have had a hit of an Epic but it's no better than my current GBB either on good hits or bad hits.
		
Click to expand...

Is this the GBB we are talking about? 

https://www.jamgolf.com/product/gre...&network=pla&gclid=CJvoitnan9ICFQoA0wodroMDag


----------



## hovis (Feb 21, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Is this the GBB we are talking about? 

https://www.jamgolf.com/product/gre...&network=pla&gclid=CJvoitnan9ICFQoA0wodroMDag

Click to expand...

yes.   I'd personally buy  a second hand one though


----------



## ger147 (Feb 21, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Is this the GBB we are talking about? 

https://www.jamgolf.com/product/gre...&network=pla&gclid=CJvoitnan9ICFQoA0wodroMDag

Click to expand...

Yes that's the one.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks both.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2017)

ger147 said:



			As a GBB owner, I would 2nd that.  Have had a hit of an Epic but it's no better than my current GBB either on good hits or bad hits.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a fitting on one of these this afternoon.  Was using a 2014 Callaway Big Bertha 

http://www.callawaygolfpreowned.com/golf-clubs/drivers/drivers-2014-big-bertha.html 

10.5 degrees with a Fubuki shaft in regular flex, optifit set to DS.

Got fitted to an Epic with, wait for it, big drum rollâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...


a 10.5 degree head and a Fubuki shaft in regular flex, optifit set to DS. Yardage gains were minimal, smash factor remained about the same.  As others have said, there's nothing wrong with it but there's insufficient improvement to justify the outlay for me.


----------



## TheDoctor (Feb 27, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			Great big Bertha 2016 is a better club than the Epic in my opinion get one on eBay for Â£140 ish.
		
Click to expand...




hovis said:



			as already mentioned I'd consider getting your hands on a callaway great big bertha.   I've seen the figures myself and they are almost matched.   there really is almost nothing in it.   you can pick one for for about 150 used and sell it for not far off that if you don't like it.   by then the epic will have fallen in price too.
		
Click to expand...




ger147 said:



			As a GBB owner, I would 2nd that.  Have had a hit of an Epic but it's no better than my current GBB either on good hits or bad hits.
		
Click to expand...

Despite the above posts, I would recommend going and hitting both the GBB and Epic for yourself - I was fitted for the GBB last year, and after reading a lot of information about how good the Epic was I went back to the same place for a fitting to try it

I picked up an average of just under 4mph ball speed, 15yds distance and the spin dropped by 1500RPM and if I hadn't just picked up a new O-Works putter I would be seriously tempted to place an order for one as the dispersion was slightly better as well than my current GBB

The Epic combination of 9 degree head and Fuji Pro Green 62 spins a lot less then my GBB 10.5 degree head (set to -1/D) with Speeder 565 shaft. I tried various other shafts including the Hzrdous and Aldila Rogue Max and also tried the Epic Sub Zero head but none of them got anywhere close to the above combination

I also hit the new TM M1 / M2 and Titleist 917 and the only one that was better than my current GBB was the 917 but it still didn't get close to the Epic


----------



## hovis (Feb 28, 2017)

TheDoctor said:



			Despite the above posts, I would recommend going and hitting both the GBB and Epic for yourself - I was fitted for the GBB last year, and after reading a lot of information about how good the Epic was I went back to the same place for a fitting to try it

I picked up an average of just under 4mph ball speed, 15yds distance and the spin dropped by 1500RPM and if I hadn't just picked up a new O-Works putter I would be seriously tempted to place an order for one as the dispersion was slightly better as well than my current GBB

The Epic combination of 9 degree head and Fuji Pro Green 62 spins a lot less then my GBB 10.5 degree head (set to -1/D) with Speeder 565 shaft. I tried various other shafts including the Hzrdous and Aldila Rogue Max and also tried the Epic Sub Zero head but none of them got anywhere close to the above combination

I also hit the new TM M1 / M2 and Titleist 917 and the only one that was better than my current GBB was the 917 but it still didn't get close to the Epic
		
Click to expand...

4mph increase is massive.  definitely not something the epic has that the GBB hasn't.  I'd say you was hitting it better that day, poor previous fitting or suspect staff making sales.  i have personally witnessed callaway stating miss leading figures during the King's of distance event Last year.    no way is the epic 15 yards longer than the gbb

i also find that no matter what driver you take to a fitting the fitters will always get you better figures.  especially when they're on commission.  i once had a titlest fitting at the belfry and they was claiming i was carrying the 915 295 yards.  when the fitting was finished i set up an identical driver  and using the trackman in a different room that figure dropped dramatically to 265.


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 28, 2017)

I own the GBB driver and hit it reasonably well but my bad drive do miss the fairway by quiet a margin. Tried the Epic yesterday and loved it very consistent and even on miss hits they would be just off the fairway. Only thing I don't like is the price. I want to support my local pro where I demonstrate the club but he won't take trade ins. American golf offered me Â£160 a few months back so am tempted to go to them. Taking the Epic on the course tomorrow to give it a proper try.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 28, 2017)

I'd have to say that for the money they are asking I'd be expecting serious improvements.  I don't think any driver can  really promise that these days.  By the sound of the above, it shows that proper fitting is probably as important as anything.


----------



## jusme (Mar 1, 2017)

Multiple threads across other forums on the Epic. Some running into the hundreds of pages. Most reporting very good gains from previous fitted drivers. I tend to be very skeptical of such claims but it is getting hard to ignore the amount of posts by golfers who are not into silly internet bragging


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2017)

There's a reasonable test here;

http://www.golfwrx.com/420618/review-callaway-gbb-epic-and-epic-sub-zero-drivers/

It does report an average increase, but also mirrors my findings.  I'd have to question some of the fits that were done previously for some of the gains reported.  There's another interesting comment from one of the threads elsewhere on these;

http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic...-epic-and-epic-sub-zero-drivers-and-fairways/

[FONT=helvetica, arial, sans-serif]"I have to say i was a bit bummed yesterday when i went in to order a sub zero... the fitting cart arrived and that is when i learned of the made for stock shafts..... all trimmed out in green etc....  $280 upcharge for the real Hazardous etc.... $499 plus $280?"[/FONT]

[FONT=helvetica, arial, sans-serif]I'm with this guy, if I'm paying nearly Â£450 for this, it comes with the real shaft or it doesn't come at all. [/FONT]


----------



## turkish (Mar 1, 2017)

Tab373 said:



			I own the GBB driver and hit it reasonably well but my bad drive do miss the fairway by quiet a margin. Tried the Epic yesterday and loved it very consistent and even on miss hits they would be just off the fairway. Only thing I don't like is the price. I want to support my local pro where I demonstrate the club but he won't take trade ins. American golf offered me Â£160 a few months back so am tempted to go to them. Taking the Epic on the course tomorrow to give it a proper try.
		
Click to expand...

This is the crux of the american golf promo- I too like to support the pro's I deal with but cash is king and if you are getting a far better deal using their trade in offer it's silly not to take really


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 1, 2017)

So after 14 holes the club is so much easier to hit that the GBB more muted sound than the GBB. Even my playing partners have noticed a difference. Going to order one later once I complete my round


----------



## TheDoctor (Mar 1, 2017)

hovis said:



			4mph increase is massive.  definitely not something the epic has that the GBB hasn't.  I'd say you was hitting it better that day, poor previous fitting or suspect staff making sales.  i have personally witnessed callaway stating miss leading figures during the King's of distance event Last year.    no way is the epic 15 yards longer than the gbb
		
Click to expand...

If I had only hit the Epic during the session then I might have been inclined to agree, but considering I hit my GBB first to get a baseline before hitting any of the others I am going to have to disagree

Especially considering I was swapping backwards and forwards between the 2 drivers at the end of the session to confirm what I was seeing, with the fitter standing nowhere near the computer being used to record the flightscope information and looking at the results on the monitor on the wall with me (so no chance to alter any settings that might influence the numbers)

This was also all done hitting out to a range, not indoor, so I was also seeing the ball flight and it was visually obvious that the Epic was carrying further

All I would advise is for people to make sure they get a fitting to get the best out of any club, not just the driver, as I tried multiple shaft options during my fitting and there was a big difference between the best and worst results


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just bought the GBB Epic don't know spin numbers but was definitely further up the fairway than normal and hit some real bombs (for me any way) went in the pro shop after the round and explained what American golf would offer for mine and he matched it straight away so walked out with a brand new Epic for Â£300. ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Bigalking1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone know what the standard stock shaft offering is? also upgrade options? past Callaway drivers seemed to go with Project X's which I didn't favour.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2017)

4 stock shafts classed by weight
40g Diamana M+
50g PX Hzrdus T800
60g Fujikura Pro Green
70g Rogue MAX.
Plus 21 others at no upcharge...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just had a fitting on one of these this afternoon.  Was using a 2014 Callaway Big Bertha 

http://www.callawaygolfpreowned.com/golf-clubs/drivers/drivers-2014-big-bertha.html 

10.5 degrees with a *Fubuki *shaft in regular flex, optifit set to DS.

Got fitted to an Epic with, wait for it, big drum rollâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...


a 10.5 degree head and a *Fubuki* shaft in regular flex, optifit set to DS. Yardage gains were minimal, smash factor remained about the same.  As others have said, there's nothing wrong with it but there's insufficient improvement to justify the outlay for me.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			There's a reasonable test here;

http://www.golfwrx.com/420618/review-callaway-gbb-epic-and-epic-sub-zero-drivers/

It does report an average increase, but also mirrors my findings. I'd have to question some of the fits that were done previously for some of the gains reported. There's another interesting comment from one of the threads elsewhere on these;

http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic...-epic-and-epic-sub-zero-drivers-and-fairways/

*"I have to say i was a bit bummed yesterday when i went in to order a sub zero... the fitting cart arrived and that is when i learned of the made for stock shafts..... all trimmed out in green etc.... $280 upcharge for the real Hazardous etc.... $499 plus $280?"

I'm with this guy, if I'm paying nearly Â£450 for this, it comes with the real shaft or it doesn't come at all. *

Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			4 stock shafts classed by weight
40g Diamana M+
50g PX Hzrdus T800
60g Fujikura Pro Green
70g Rogue MAX.
Plus 21 others at no upcharge...
		
Click to expand...

â€¦â€¦..and do you want to guess which particular shaft, that might be of interest to me, isn't on this no upcharge list?  

http://2m848s4av2gr2ly9va16m96l.wpe...ic-fittingprotocol-shafts-8-5x11-final_v3.pdf

Think the fitter let that little gem slip by.  

What is most interesting about these shaft upcharges is how one manufacturer does charge and another doesn't, but for the same shaft; case in point, Mizuno didn't upcharge me for the Modus 105 but Titleist would have done.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2017)

My SLDR with a cut down Black Tie was out performing the Epic down in Kent, it couldn't reach some 5w drives from Ash though ðŸ˜œ which tells me it's more about matching the right club & shaft to yourself than any magic wand that your going to just pick up and start nailing down the fairways 30+ yards further! 

In fact I've read loads of reviews from people on drivers over the years on here and how their bombing them now further than ever before but I've never seen that backed up at meets ðŸ¤”

I know who the constant big hitters are on this forum and I'm pretty sure if I gave them my driver or anything else they'd still hit it well and better than me. 

Put the Â£400 or any proposed value of a new driver towards lessons AFTER you've found (been fitted) for the right shaft flex & length, imo of course ðŸ˜‰ðŸŒï¸


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			My SLDR with a cut down Black Tie was out performing the Epic down in Kent, it couldn't reach some 5w drives from Ash though ï˜œ which tells me it's more about matching the right club & shaft to yourself than any magic wand that your going to just pick up and start nailing down the fairways 30+ yards further! 

In fact I've read loads of reviews from people on drivers over the years on here and how their bombing them now further than ever before but I've never seen that backed up at meets ï¤”

I know who the constant big hitters are on this forum and I'm pretty sure if I gave them my driver or anything else they'd still hit it well and better than me. 

Put the Â£400 or any proposed value of a new driver towards lessons AFTER you've found (been fitted) for the right shaft flex & length, imo of course ï˜‰ïŒï¸
		
Click to expand...

Or just duff a two iron and send it even further than a flushed drive.

Hey Blue........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Or just duff a two iron and send it even further than a flushed drive.

Hey Blue........



Click to expand...

I hear ya Papasâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ :rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Or just duff a two iron and send it even further than a flushed drive.

Hey Blue........



Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			I hear ya Papasâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

But in the end it was give us your money, that right fish


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok this might sound strange but as I said bought the Epic last week after trailing the demo from the shop for 2 round and a practice session. Had a quick go after I bought the new club and only hit 1 decent shot out of the 5 hits. So I'm up the club right now and smack a bucket of balls with my new Epic and it is really inconsistent. Went and got the demo club to check shaft and set up both the same. Took all the marking off the demo club except sticker on sole and muddle the clubs up hit 20 with each and hit 19 excellent shot with one driver bout 5 with the other. Kept the drivers apart the whole time and switched between shot. The demo won it. Can't explain why but I now Own the demo instead,it could be me but I can't argue with a blind test. Any one else ever have this.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2017)

one of the guys in our roll up has just got one. he was using and old Cleveland driver that was at least 15 years old. he went to St Andrews fitting center a couple of years ago to try all sorts and came back with the same driver as nothing then even got close to that driver.

must have seen i noticeable improvement to change.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2017)

Tab373 said:



			Ok this might sound strange but as I said bought the Epic last week after trailing the demo from the shop for 2 round and a practice session. Had a quick go after I bought the new club and only hit 1 decent shot out of the 5 hits. So I'm up the club right now and smack a bucket of balls with my new Epic and it is really inconsistent. Went and got the demo club to check shaft and set up both the same. Took all the marking off the demo club except sticker on sole and muddle the clubs up hit 20 with each and hit 19 excellent shot with one driver bout 5 with the other. Kept the drivers apart the whole time and switched between shot. The demo won it. Can't explain why but I now Own the demo instead,it could be me but I can't argue with a blind test. Any one else ever have this.
		
Click to expand...

There was a rumour a while ago that demo clubs like this were hand picked, shafts were spined/pured, etc, to optimise the demo club.  It was once suggested that if you hit the demo club that well, you should offer to buy the demo club and let them replace it with one from shop stock, and that if they weren't happy to do so there would be a reasonâ€¦...


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 7, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			There was a rumour a while ago that demo clubs like this were hand picked, shafts were spined/pured, etc, to optimise the demo club.  It was once suggested that if you hit the demo club that well, you should offer to buy the demo club and let them replace it with one from shop stock, and that if they weren't happy to do so there would be a reasonâ€¦...
		
Click to expand...

Can't explain it but played today with my new demo and hit it so solid. I have heard about what you said before and I am starting to believe it.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 8, 2017)

I had a fitting at AG and pulled the trigger on one a sub zero. I wasn't swinging it particularly well though as my back was hurting me so I'm still not convinced on the shaft - fujikira pro green stiff. I hit it straight but the spin was pretty high (2600) but the ball flight was nice and flat. 

from my current titleist I was actually gaining 15 yards on good shots which is pretty remarkable. Most impressed me was the misses. So much better than my misses with the D3

Goong for a another fitting tonight with a pro to try out some of the other shafts and AG said because there's a bit of a lead time I can swap the shaft if I choose.

the Aldila max feels so so stiff. I swing around 104-106 and it was so rigid.  Any suggestions that are better than the fujikira pro green? I have no idea what the profile of this shaft is but worked pretty decent. Just felt whippy and if I want to go after one then I can see me having problems with it.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 12, 2017)

played with the guy who got the driver i posted about the other day. and he said the biggest gain for him was the drop in spin of almost 1000 revs. 

Boy did he hit a few big hits with it


----------



## Snelly (Mar 24, 2017)

A friend of mine turned up to play yesterday and he had just bought an Epic Driver (some sort of low spinning version I think), 3W and 5W.  He took the plastic covering off just before we played! 

I tried the driver a couple of times and it was shorter than my Cobra - to be expected as it was not necessarily optimised for me although to be fair, neither was my Cobra - it just went further and straighter than the other 10 or so that I tried.    

Anyway, it is a very nice looking club but I would have to have a lot of stuff in my life to justify paying that much money for a driver.   My friend (3) hit it reasonably well but no better than I have seen him play before.

The Epic 3 wood was a different story though.  He hit it as far as my best drives with a lovely low trajectory.  Really awesome.  We were both over 330 yards downwind on our flat par 4 4th hole and his was a yard in front of mine but with a 3 wood!!! Mental.

In summary, beautiful looking clubs and the 3 wood is a real beast but I could not justify the purchase of one - way too expensive for my taste.


----------

